# If you was going to vote for marijuana to be legal or illegal?



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

PNemo said:


> Which would u choose?


I voted to decriminalize it in Nevada when I lived there. It just passed. Now I live in Maryland (go figure). Prohibition does not solve more problems than it creates. We already know this, and yet the government can't seem to get it through their thick heads. Also, there's too much money being made on the "War on Drugs" _by both sides_ for the status quo to be altered too much. The recent spate of states decriminalizing it and taxing it is really great. I hope the trend continues. The federal government has enough power.


----------



## Ald52OnMyTonguePleas (Mar 3, 2017)

PNemo said:


> this dude makes a pretty good argument to me


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

here is legal and not a big deal, its better than cigarettes or alcohol


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Legalize


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

idc about it but ima say illegal cause i don't want more people smoking it in the street cause it FUCKING STINKS and gives me migranes like fuck


----------



## deviants (Dec 16, 2016)

JennyJukes said:


> idc about it but ima say illegal cause i don't want more people smoking it in the street cause it FUCKING STINKS and gives me migranes like fuck


Really? I like the smell tbh, but before I started smoking it I thought it smelt like ass. But as soon as I became a stoner, I ended up learning to LOVE the smell.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Good on ya Canada:

Marijuana will be legal in Canada by July - seattlepi.com

It's legal in my state. Maybe sometime I'd try it during the summer (afraid to take it while I'm working because I work in public schools). It seems really freaking expensive though, compared to alcohol. Am I wrong?


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Legalize all drugs.
That will make them less profitable to drug cartels, and Republicans would be more pro-immigration from Mexico.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't have a problem with anybody who smokes marijuana.

I also believe everybody has the right to breathe. Because of this, I oppose people smoking anything in public places. It seems very few people realize it, but there is this things called diffusion and when somebody smokes anything on the street, I am forced to breathe the smoke.

Just don't force me to breathe substances which are not naturally in the air. Let me make this choice for myself.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

deviants said:


> Really? I like the smell tbh, but before I started smoking it I thought it smelt like ass. But as soon as I became a stoner, I ended up learning to LOVE the smell.


Odd. I really liked the smell long before I actually begun.

The only problem I have with it is that when you hit it, you can't really smell it anymore.
One would think the smoke would taste and smell the same but amplified when inhaled, but no.

I think it tastes good though as well.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Legal. The amount of resources wasted on tracking down marijuana-related "crime"...! It would make more sense and save more lives to criminalize alcohol. I'm not after that, but it certainly doesn't make sense for pot to be illegal while alcohol isn't.


----------



## Elena13 (Jun 7, 2017)

Librarylady said:


> Legal, because it makes the most logical sense for it to be legal. Cigarettes and alcohol are far more dangerous to your health (and the health of others around you) than marijuana itself, so It's a bit of a double standard. Obviously, there should be some restrictions, such as age limits, but I don't see how It's any worse than what we already socially use here.


Yes, exactly


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

deviants said:


> Really? I like the smell tbh, but before I started smoking it I thought it smelt like ass. But as soon as I became a stoner, I ended up learning to LOVE the smell.


lol


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

History teaches us that as long as there's a demand, there will be a supply. Prohibition creates more problems than it creates, however, the current status-quo in the U.S. _creates such a huge profit motive for both sides_, so much so that neither side really wants to change it. The suppliers get rich and those who attempt to stop the supply get rich when they interrupt the cash flow. So popular support for ending the "Drug War" is mostly falling on deaf ears.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> history teaches us that as long as there's a demand, there will be a supply. Prohibition creates more problems than it creates, however, the current status-quo in the u.s. _creates such a huge profit motive for both sides_, so much so that neither side really wants to change it. The suppliers get rich and those who attempt to stop the supply get rich when they interrupt the cash flow. So popular support for ending the "drug war" is mostly falling on deaf ears.



ron paul 2008


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Legal, and it is where I live.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Legal, but regulated like cigarettes/alcohol. So have age restrictions, limited smoking in public places, etc.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Sandpit Turtle said:


> Legal, and it is where I live.


(checks location)

(it says hell)

((implying that weed is legal in hell))

(weed is legal in North Korea)

...

Say... _do you live where I think you live?_


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

either way, I'm gettin blazeo'd as all heck, friends.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

My stance though:

Legalize it completely without any restrictions; for medical use, for recreational use, and as a commodity in the free market.
It should be considered equal to if not less damaging than tobacco and alcohol.

The legal age, no question, should at least be 18+. Ideally it should be 16+ as well as certain alcoholic beverages (most notably beer), which is one of the few things Germany actually does better than the us, but given the US' 21+ legal age, the five year difference would be pretty drastic in comparison (hence I'd also suggest 18+ for alcohol in the US).

Either way, what I would criminalize is the possession and sale of brick weed; weed that's stretched with toxic shit like lead, plastic, etc, so that it weighs more and can be sold for more, and ultimately damages everyone who ends up consuming it.

...

Can anybody provide any sort of argument as to why it should stay illegal, though?


----------

